# need crew for over night blackfin & amberjack



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

Potential January Overnighters

Looking for fishermen that are interested in fishing any window that opens in the next month or so. We target amberjack and blackfin action overnight with some bottom fishing / trolling on the way out and in, cost usually winds up around ~$200. PM me for details or email [email protected]


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd be in if the weather allowed us to early sat morning say midnight and return Sunday around noon. Have all gear and would help wash and prep gear/boat.

Pm sent


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

I am interested dependent on location.

Email sent requesting details.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*I am interested!!!!*

I have some of my own gear and will be able to go with some notice I will be in college semester mid January.
Shoot me a PM or call on my cell 281-384-5964
That goes for anyone needing an extra I love to fish.


----------



## TUNA SNATCHER (Dec 9, 2010)

*need crew for over night blackfin & amberjack*

Where are you fishing out of and what kind of boat. Very interested for sure. Please send me some details. I can usually go anytime with 5 hrs notice.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Got to go*

I would love to go, PM me with the details.
I have some good numbers depending on were we put in.
I also have my own tackle.
Thanks Terry!tuna!


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll go, I have several references that ive fished with from 2cool. Will help with evrrything from start to finish, last.time I went out with Texascub and we are in this months issue of Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine, starting on page 62. (my fishing partner writes a monthly column). I dont drink or do drugs, but know what needs to happen to make some fish get in the boat and keep everything in order on the boat. I bust my hump cleaning up and will pay my own way plus any fuel/oil/room costs. Just wanna catch fish, if my buddy comes, we'll probably be in tsfmagazine. Appreciate any consideration, im free through the 15-17 of January. 936 933 6637 [email protected]


----------

